# I love Caspar Brotzmann ''massaker'' album home guitars laden album amps go to 11



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This guy his a behemot a monolith of guitar laden musik, i have a hudge respect for the man, i wonder how many recording he made im too lazy to wikipedia, i wont mandatory listening beside the affored mention, one of the best guitarist he inspired me in my chaotic caustic guitars volume abuse, he is the J.s Bach of Noise guitar laden musik.

Who a long time fan of him and his band Massaker, hey netherlands GORE i have the idea of century , reform under GORE 2.2, all instrumental but whit help of caspar brotzamann, and another bassist since he was hit by a cars or something he die in accident...

What about it, would it be great, there are GORE remaining band there still hope, and im brilliant and art-school whit all modesty, so i think what people wwhant to ear is caspar Brotzmann & Gore, this would be hudge, than thee boy said again and again hammering is guitar thinking of circular rock fought of blugeoning my guitar the way Caspar does it.

I have a guitar no amps now , i use to be a bass player mostly and lazzy at guitar that said politely more noisy than thecnical , more atonal logically,

Playing guitar laden music free form in the red amps at 11 whit smoke comming out of amps :lol: hahaha,perhaps im gonna buy an usb cable for me guitar if there is a program or software for this and blugeon my guitar , oh wait i have no pick to play, i shredded my finger red blood at 11 :lol:

I love minimal rock slowpace instrumental noisy stuff, i like my guitar laden bands, BloodMoney & Decay Humans, i hate pigeoning a band in a category but if i had to label them i would says noise-metal noise rock equally, slugdy always, doomy kind off, drony yep because it's fun to loop over and over and over on the same riffs again again and again over and over and over repeat repeat repeat mode, now im trying to pull out a cd whit my guitar laden band Hexen! and Usine 451 are side project ambient-noise, lesser guitarr yet some decibel abuse in the red amps at 12!!!

But i dont know where cd are cheap to be produced if im independant, common 700 for 100 cds what if i want less numerous less cheap tirage , pressings hmm, like 100, and i sold them to rich people Japanese & germans (old cliché) but common half of the planet know this.

So i wont to put out a Bloodmoney track 1-2 and the entire Decay Humans two jams set .
Perhaps if i had a plug in china, or someone would kindly put out my works

My music is ment to be play , loudness had, or bass had , listen loud, since noiise releif a fruit under the skin..

Anyway were i was ah yes ,Caspar Brotzmann may god bless this man and his guitar...


----------

